# Signature help Mods



## sw_df27 (Feb 16, 2007)

I know I'm a retard but I can't downsize my pics to make them small enough for my signature can someone do it for me these are the 2 pics I want:

















Thank you in advance!!!!


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

try photobucket and reduce it by 75%


----------



## cherol (Jan 7, 2007)

you could also download the free program called "Ifranview" it resizes pic and can also change file formats and do some cool effects to photos as well


----------



## sw_df27 (Feb 16, 2007)

ahhhh I can't figure the whole resizing thing out..............................


----------



## NesOne (Feb 7, 2008)

What I normally do, because I'm lazy to do it another way, is I copy and paste the picture into Powerpoint, then resize it from the corner, it keeps the image proportioned, then I copy and paste it from powerpoint into Microsoft Paint. Then from Paint, I "save as" .jpg and I'm done. Click the link and you'll be able to download the files I made of your pics. I shrunk them down a bit, wasn't sure how small you wanted them.

http://www.sendspace.com/file/xclao8

Was your on the site, towards the bottom it will say "Download Link:" and the file is named "pits.zip". Just hope you have winzip or a program that will unzip it for you.


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

I'm working on it for you. I should have them up tomorrow morning.


----------



## ericschevy (Nov 10, 2006)

Here is a link to a Pixresizer that I use.
http://bluefive.pair.com/


----------



## sw_df27 (Feb 16, 2007)

thanks guys!!!!


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

I'm having a little trouble getting them downloaded but I'm working on it.


----------

